# Pedernales River 5/24



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Took a drive out to the Pedernales for a change in scenery and hoping to get away from the Memorial Day crowds that infest the Guadalupe. Other than a few families out and about, I had the river to myself.

There were a bunch of small carp feeding away in the running water. They were acting like hungry redfish - actually chasing down flies. Something I've heard about but never been able to witness. It was quite a sight and great fun.

Who said carp live in ugly places?










Upstream



















Saw a whole lotta this










After catching a few small carp I was thinking I made a mistake bringing my 8 wt out here. On my usual Guadalupe haunt, there are not many carp, but when you do finally see one they average around the 10 pound mark, which makes the 8 wt a perfect match. Just as I was thinking the 8 was overkill, a darker tail popped up.

Could it be the elusive buffalo?

I edged as close as I dared, and managed an (ugly) cast upstream of the feeding fish. the fly was moving fast on the far side of the fish, which meant he either was going to have to pounce on it or my leader would hit him and he'd spook, crushing my chance.

He pounced.

Buffalo on.










After taking me deep into the backing I was happy the 8 came along with me after all. The fish would take multiple runs, but get closer to hand after every one...










Closer...










Got him.










Buff defeat.










Release.










Glad to finally scratch that fish off of the list, and looking forward to exploring this river more.

Brandon


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Awesome pics and story. Nothing like a flyrod to get the best fight pound for pound.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice report man. I started fishing carp on fly around a year ago bc I can go often to a spot near my house. It's frustrating, but man it's fun. The first couple of runs from those things are crazy. That's awesome you caught a buffalo too. I see them all the time where I fish, but can rarely ever get them to eat, the big ones never seem in the mood. What kind of flies are you tossing for carp?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

southpaw said:


> Nice report man. I started fishing carp on fly around a year ago bc I can go often to a spot near my house. It's frustrating, but man it's fun. The first couple of runs from those things are crazy. That's awesome you caught a buffalo too. I see them all the time where I fish, but can rarely ever get them to eat, the big ones never seem in the mood. What kind of flies are you tossing for carp?


Thank you! This fish ate a Rojo Bug tied by my buddy Austin Orr that you can see at http://salt396.com/?p=852

Great fly for shallower water, 1.5 foot or less. I prefer something a little heavier for anything deeper.


----------

